# 187 Stocking



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

So my 187 gallon tank is finlly all going well (The mandarin is as fat as can be thanks to selcon-fed live brine shrimp). As a side note do not put nerite snails with seagrass filefish (Acreichthys tomentosus). They will get eaten by the filefish. So anyways, I've come up with a new stocking list. Tell me what you think. Fish I own are marked with *'s. 

75 Astraea Snail* (25 right now)
3 Cleaner Shrimp*
1 Mandarinfish*
1 Bicolor Angel*
1 Diamond Sleeper Goby*
1 Heniochus*
1 Pearlscale Butterfly*
1 PJ Cardinal*
1 Seagrass Filefish*
1 Royal Gramma*
2 Percula Clownfish**
1 Flame Hawkfish
1 Yellow Longnosed Butterfly
1 Hippo Tang
11 Assorted Pseudanthias (Probably Ignitus)
1 Fathead Anthias
2 Purple Tilefish

I know that the anthias and especially the purple tilefish are considered difficult to feed, but my dad can feed them for me at while I'm at school and they have a very healthy, fat pair at the store in the back that the owner said he'd sell me. The tilefish pair has been at the store since January and are doing great.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you are pushing the limits of the tank, but if you stop right there you will probably be fine. I would feel a lot better about the situation if you just left out the Longnose Butterfly and Hippo Tang.


----------

